
Designed by Apple in California (2013) [video] - sardaaraz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpmfTNjpF8U
======
alexnyc
I really like the idea of starting with a question.

About a year ago, I had to change how I work (I own a marketing agency that
has been growing quickly).

I used to just jump into the work (and things always took forever) but I now
have a set of questions I ask before starting any task or project.

For example, what does done look like, what do i want the client to say, what
do i want them to feel, what do i want them to do, what do i need to teach
them, etc).

The above 2 minute exercise has saved me countless hours of spinning in
circles.

------
X6S1x6Okd1st
[ad]

